# OODLES of patterns!!



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I came upon this site and it has a LOT of nice patterns and from what I've seen, they are all for FREE!!

http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/WebLetters1-50.php

You just look to the left and it has a list: Issue 1-50, 50-100 and so on. 
Enjoy!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

It's how we all get more than we'll ever live long enough to make! LOL

But it's fun, that's for sure.


----------



## LAT3003 (May 17, 2013)

wow. Thank you. What a brilliant site


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> I came upon this site and it has a LOT of nice patterns and from what I've seen, they are all for FREE!!
> 
> http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/WebLetters1-50.php
> 
> ...


That site has been around for years and yes they have some great patterns.

They have a newsletter, you sign up for on their site.

Thanks for sharing for those who didn't know about the site, lots of great patterns.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Awesome. Thank you


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> That site has been around for years and yes they have some great patterns.
> 
> They have a newsletter, you sign up for on their site.
> 
> Thanks for sharing for those who didn't know about the site, lots of great patterns.


Yes, I started getting their newsletter, but never really realized how many free patterns they had 'til today! :shock:


----------



## Grammy Jean (Apr 9, 2013)

WOW! I'm in!


----------



## Grammy Jean (Apr 9, 2013)

WOW! I'm in!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> Yes, I started getting their newsletter, but never really realized how many free patterns they had 'til today! :shock:


There are so many sites, that I have found over the years that have so many great free patterns.

I use to save a lot of patterns, but with the binders and shelves of patterns, booklets bought over the years I knew I would never make all of them so stopped printing and saving many of the free patterns.

I do save a few here and there, not sure why, since my knitting is now so limited. I have so many patterns on my external drive, and many hard copies couldn't make them all in a lifetime if I was able to knit like I use to.

There are some sites that have 100's of free patterns. I'm sure many will be glad you passed the link onto the site

Enjoy and happy knitting


----------



## Wandering moggy (Jan 26, 2013)

I hadn't come across this site before. Have downloaded several patterns already and signed up for the newsletter. Thank you for bringing it to my attantion.


----------



## mammaw10 (Dec 10, 2012)

thank you.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> There are so many sites, that I have found over the years that have so many great free patterns.
> 
> I use to save a lot of patterns, but with the binders and shelves of patterns, booklets bought over the years I knew I would never make all of them so stopped printing and saving many of the free patterns.
> 
> ...


I too, have many, many patterns with binders full of them. I have shelves of books and pamphlets I will never live long enough to use them. 
But I still enjoy collecting patterns with that little thought in the back of my mind "OOO, Maybe I'd like to try THAT one to get rid of some of my HUGE stash!" I figure if I give up on collecting these things a little something inside of me has died. 
Happy knitting to you too!


----------



## Judy Young (Dec 1, 2011)

i must be doing something wrong - just on the smocking pattern on the first page I was sent round in circles......


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Judy Young said:


> i must be doing something wrong - just on the smocking pattern on the first page I was sent round in circles......


I went to the link is this the pattern you are referring to 
the Cotton Bam Boo Smocked Top pattern

if this is the one you wanted here is the direct link to the pattern

http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/pdf/CBBSmockTop.pdf

if this isn't the pattern let me know the name of the pattern you were referring to. You just have to go through a few pages to get to where you download the patterns.


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Judy Young (Dec 1, 2011)

Someone who had more patience than me. Already printed and reading the pattern.
Thanks so much for the assistance.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Judy Young said:


> Someone who had more patience than me. Already printed and reading the pattern.
> Thanks so much for the assistance.


So that was the pattern you were wanting.

If there are other patterns you want from the site, click on the issues the pattern is from, then go down the list of the patterns in that issue, then click on the pattern you want a page with that pattern will open and it will say something like down load pattern and if you click on it the pattern will open in a PDF file.

Glad to be able to help.


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you for that link ... a girl can never have too many patterns!


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

or needles and yarn....


----------



## shel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks from me too


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link,some lovely patterns. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## judbert (Feb 4, 2013)

marylo12 said:


> I came upon this site and it has a LOT of nice patterns and from what I've seen, they are all for FREE!!
> 
> http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/WebLetters1-50.php
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! Can't wait to check out all the patterns on this site. In my mind, FREE reads like YARN SALE--can't resist either one.

I've spent more time lately looking at patterns (and lusting after gorgeous yarns) than I have on my knitting projects. Anyone else similarly afflicted?


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you bookmarked for later :thumbup:


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

super site - many thanks


----------



## Perri (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for sharing these resources!


----------



## shoah (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. I found a lovely sweater. :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow, some beautiful patterns. The most complicated shAwl pattern I have ever seen. Check this out.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/charmed-floral-fantasy-shawl

Thanks for sharing. I too have more patterns than I could possibly make in 2 lifetimes but it's always nice to look.


----------



## Yvonne91199 (Feb 2, 2013)

Awesome site!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

judbert said:


> Thank you so much! Can't wait to check out all the patterns on this site. In my mind, FREE reads like YARN SALE--can't resist either one.
> 
> I've spent more time lately looking at patterns (and lusting after gorgeous yarns) than I have on my knitting projects. Anyone else similarly afflicted?


I'm getting worse and worse about this. I'm addicted to looking for the perfect pattern, or a stitch I haven't tried(there are probably thousands, if not millions).Can't seem to be satisfied with all the ones I've already seen. It does help the arthritis in my hand though.lol


----------



## violetta40 (Jan 20, 2011)

I did not know of this site. Thank's for sharing.


----------

